

EFF Joins Coalition to Launch Canarywatch.org - cooperq
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/01/eff-joins-coalition-launch-canarywatchorg

======
kbrosnan
This is surprising I just watched the CCC "Ask the EFF" ~36:00 at Shmoocon
[https://archive.org/details/shmoocon-2015-videos-
playlist](https://archive.org/details/shmoocon-2015-videos-playlist)

The EFF representatives (Kurt Opsahl & Nate Cardozo) discuss that warrant
canaries are in a legally ambiguous state. Of the three outcomes two of them
neuter the canary, either the government would compel speech (slightly
unlikely) or that judges would see through the legal 'loophole' that warrant
canaries provide.

The There main bit of advice for implementers was that only publish the
warrant canaries once or twice a year. If the implementation was 'cute' or
overly technical judges would rule against such uses as it would convey
information that is explicitly forbidden in national security letters.

